# Is the mignon still the best option?



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm in a position to spend some money on a grinder, up till now I have enjoyed my hand grinders (retro and a porlex). My budget is basically the same as the new price of a mignon..

I drink a moderate amount of coffee, weekends and morning espresso from my Caravel Arrarex lever, and weekdays Aeropress at work. Obviously I'm set for the Aeropress at work but wouldn't mind something less intensive for home, especially for dialling in new beans, I try lots of beans!

In short is the Mignon the best option in that budget bracket? I could flex a little if needed though, also given my love for retro etc etc should I just go for one of the new swanky grinders hausgrind pathos etc?

all opinions welcome before I hit the buy it now button?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If it is new, then nothing really compares. Yes, by buying secondhand you can get more bang for your buck, as we all know. But, you can colour code, they look nice and perform well for what they are. Can be slightly clumpy at times, but so what? Distribute and tamp and away you go!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If size is a consideration and you want new the mignon is great. If you would consider second hand your budget will go a lot further.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

As others said second hand could get a mazzer super jolly within your budget but size and looks wise its a different kettle of fish to the mignon


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Mignon £265 delivered for Forum members......

Andy


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers all,

actually size is a consideration, or will be as I have to move soon and no ideas what size kitchen I'll end up with. New however isn't a concern for me but as you say the super jolly etc are a world apart in looks is there anything stylish and second hand I should consider searching for before I take the plunge?

Andy thanks for the offer, if as I suspect I end up with a mignon my business will come your way... Probably by the end if the day... Budget doesn't hang around in my house!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ask coffeechap about his second hand commericals. A Mazzer Mini will knock the socks off a Mignon, for example.

Having said that, I have a Mignon and its a very capable and solid grinder.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Mmmm yes cheers will consider that too... Oh the choices! Exciting though!


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Right Andy I'm coming your way pm on route


----------



## Chillypillow (Apr 19, 2014)

Was thinking of a MC2 but the Eureka Mignon grinder is a better looking beast to boot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon is a great grinder, although more than a MC2. I had a Mignon for nearly a year and I thought it was an excellent.

A Mazzer SJ is bigger particularly in depth but it a much better grinder over Mignon. Coffee Chap has just posted one for sale last night for£250 and is worth considering as it will go quickly.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm loving the mignon. Would recommend it to anyone and yes it's quite pretty for a grinder.


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm might have to hop on the Mignon grinder wagon too shortly, sounds like a good home option.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

New batch of Mignon's on their way from Italy and I'll still do them for 265 delivered for forum members!

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> New batch of Mignon's on their way from Italy and I'll still do them for 265 delivered for forum members!
> 
> Andy


New batch or new models ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Both! New model with adjustable timer and button to switch between timer and manual operation. These are direct off Eureka's production line.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you warranty these yourself?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Are they just the silver/grey ones, Andy? Sent you the message yesterday regarding a gloss black one.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, just silver/grey ones - they don't hold stock of coloured ones but can order them in. They are more expensive and can take up to 6 weeks to get them (usually not quite that long, but the Italians are notoriously slow!! lol)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Do you warranty these yourself?


They come with a 12 month warranty so I don't warranty them myself as well, no


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> They come with a 12 month warranty so I don't warranty them myself as well, no


So where do people send them if they get a problem? I ask having just had a Compak K8 with misaligned burrs/shafts/motor??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> They come with a 12 month warranty so I don't warranty them myself as well, no


That's interesting so people have to send them back to Italy then? Who actually covers the warranty and what is the policy for someone having a problem with a mignon bought from you, I know Rave used to supply expobar, but stopped in the end as he had to buy out the warranty to offer the end customer some kind of confidence.

This is totally different to when a customer buys from a uk whole seller like bella barista who actually extend the warranty for two years and cover all returns and support themselves.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If anyone has a problem with any machinery bought from me, they should come back to me in the first instance and I will sort it out with the manufacturer (eg Fracino ). In the case of the Mignons - I get the machines through Crem International and they deal direct with Italy so my customer would, at worst, have to return the machine to Crem. I have very good working relationships with all of my suppliers and can honestly say that I have never (yet!!) failed to sort out any problems that customers have had with any equipment bought through me.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Both! New model with adjustable timer and button to switch between timer and manual operation. These are direct off Eureka's production line.


This doesn't sound different from my Mignon, bought last year(?). Mine looks like the one pictured here.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought one new in May but the timer dial was underneath and the Timer/manual switch was an identical to the on/off one. This was positioned directly underneath the on/off one.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

If the ones coffeebean has are like mine it's definitely an improvement. I dial in the timer for each bean/dose and double check with scales. Usually it's pretty close. If it's a bit under-dosed I push the button to deactivate the timer and top up the basket that way.


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm, willpower eroding rapidly here, think the mc2's days may be numbered!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

mcharrogate said:


> Hmm, willpower eroding rapidly here, think the mc2's days may be numbered!


Give me a shout if you want one of the new batch of Mignons.....

Andy


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Quick general question about the Mignon - how loud is it? I am considering this for my office and we have paper-thin walls. I see loads of positive feedback here, but if it is too loud, then I don't think it would work (I currently use a Hario hand grinder at work).


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Give me a shout if you want one of the new batch of Mignons.....
> 
> Andy


I echo the comment from *mcharrogate *- willpower is fading. You mentioned earlier in the thread that the coloured ones are a custom order - do you have a price for these or should I look at your website? Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't know in decibels but the Mignon is pretty quiet - could probably hear it in the next room but it won't be massively disruptive.

Think coffeebean does them for 265 delivered.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

evoman said:


> Quick general question about the Mignon - how loud is it? I am considering this for my office and we have paper-thin walls. I see loads of positive feedback here, but if it is too loud, then I don't think it would work (I currently use a Hario hand grinder at work).


I would say it is relatively quiet; I doubt it you would get a quieter grinder at this size/price point.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can get hold of coloured ones but they are more expensive and take a LONG time to get here (can be 6 weeks!)

Silver/grey ones are ordered in batches and usually in stock and sent out within a day or two

Andy


----------

